# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  نحوه کار با دیتابیس mysql محتوی اطلاعات فارسی

## heybat66

بنده یک سایتی دارم و دیتابیس ان  mysql است که اطلاعات ان به صورت فارسی  import کرده ام  و یک موتور جستجو برای ان بنا به نیازم نوشته ام ولی زمانی  که اطلاعات ان فارسی است برایم نمایش نمیدهد اما در حالتی که اطلاعات آن  انگلیسی است نمایش میدهد.منظور از بیان این موضوع این است که چه کاری در  کوئری انجام دهم تا اطلاعات فارسی را نیز برایم جستجو کند؟

----------


## milad_d993

اول برو بانک اطلاعاتی رو ببین درست و قشنگ inport شده، محتوای فارسی خرچنگ قورباغه ذخیره نشده باشه....

----------

